# Books for Anatomy and Physiology



## Hannan100 (Apr 29, 2010)

Aoa,
I wanted to know what are the top medical books around about anatomy and physiology.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Physiology: Most of us first years at my school (DIMC) use Guyton & Hall's Textbook of Medical Physiology. The other biggie is Ganong. As for reviewing, Firdaus' review book is golden.

Anatomy: BD Chaurasia, Gray's Anatomy, and Netter's Atlas are the most used. Other ones are Snell's and KLM. Essence and the BRS review books are both great.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Hannan100 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Faarina did you take the SAT I or II to get admission in medical college since you are from the U.S.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Hannan100 said:


> Hey Faarina did you take the SAT I or II to get admission in medical college since you are from the U.S.


I personally didn't take either; DIMC accepts either IBCC or SAT II so I took the IBCC route. Most med schools here ask for SAT II though.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Anatomy-Grays + Netter
Physio-Guyton and Hall


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Costanzo for Physio, Clinically oriented anatomy by Moore- Dalley for Anatomy.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anatomy - KLM, Snell's, Grays
Physio - Guyton and Hall.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> Anatomy - KLM, Snell's, Grays
> Physio - Guyton and Hall.


Grays is quite extensive, if you have the time and patience it's a nice book, otherwise I think KLM is quite sufficient. Grays is insanely long and detailed.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

what is KLM?
I could not find the book on google


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

anticholinesterase said:


> what is KLM?
> I could not find the book on google


Clinically Oriented Anatomy - Keithe L. Moore


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

^ Yeah that's it


----------

